# best cd to start tamoxifen



## leanneNpaul (Jan 6, 2011)

hi ok so ive been past all over from person to person on whens best to start, i was told by my cons reg days 4-8 scan day 10 but that didnt seem right i called and got someone else that said it didnt seem right to them either and they norm say to take day 3-7 scan day 12-13 BUT info i look up on this and from chatting to some with pcos like me and that took it said they did it day 2-5 like clomid. ive spent the best part of two weeks trying to get the clinic to get my cons to call me with what he truly thinks is the best days to give us the best chance to OV. also one said 40mg a day but the paper  work i was sent for the dugs to get at hops phama was for 60mg a day and not getting any luck with on why that is either.

PLEASE HELP, tell me what the norm is for pcos , slight over weight,  8 m/c total and been trying for almost 8rs with no luck.

is it 40mg or 60mg a day and which day is best to take, my clinic is useless but as im on af tonight i want to make sure i use what i have and can to get best result before i change cons or even clinic to one that know what they are doing and follow the right guide lines n they all know what they are doing/saying.

thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi,

We're not fertility experts so my best advice is to seek a second opinion if you are unhappy with your current treatment at your clinic. 

Tamoxifen is not licensed for use in fertility treatment so there is no set protocol that is recognised world wide in how to use this drug. Different consultants and clinics will follow their own protocols depending on the published research and their own clinical experience. There isn't necessarily a right or wrong time or dose to use.

Maz x


----------

